# Where is the best site for objective bow reviews?



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

http://bowsite.com/BOWSITE/features/articles/equipment/2011head2head/index.cfm?page=Prologue

http://compound.bow.product.info/video_test.asp?typ=demo&keywords=compound+bow

The best test is for you to shoot the bow. A bow is a very personnel choice and as such can only be made by the individual.


----------

